
Bay Area home sales tank 10 percent in August – slowest pace in 7 years - smaili
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/27/bay-area-home-sales-tank-10-percent-in-august-to-slowest-pace-in-7-years.html
======
bonniemuffin
The headline is written as though the market is tanking, but "the median price
for all Bay Area homes sold in August was $830,000, up 12.4 percent annually"
\-- fewer homes are selling because they're so expensive, but it isn't causing
prices to decrease. They're still going up.

------
ummonk
Sales volumes are down. Prices aren’t. Sellers are largely waiting things out
because why sell now when prices will be even higher in a year. And likewise
most buyers have fled the market because the low inventory and price
appreciation have made housing options increasingly unappealing.

------
Fjolsvith
Maybe buyers are buying elsewhere, like out of state.

------
r00fus
I wonder how much of this is due to recent fires and abysmal air quality...
it's bad enough here that if I were still seriously considering moving out of
area , I might have made the leap.

AQ is so bad I simply don't exercise outdoors as much... and it's not clear
when it's going to get better.

~~~
imranq
What stopped you from moving out?

~~~
r00fus
Massive change for kids, aging parents nearby and friends... not to mention
one of us will have to find work wherever the other one goes.

It's a big change if you've put down roots.

